# sludge



## Daveuk (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi all can anyone help me. i got around 150 plants in my tank but i am geting a brown sludge. is this the waste from the fish? and is there anyway of geting rid of it. has i hear that it can kill the plant of.

Manythanks
Dave


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Probably brown algae, diatoms. Something is screwy with your water. What are some specifics with your tank? Lighting, Filtration, Bioload, CO2?, are you dosing any ferts?

I had a similar problem in my 55G planted tank awhile back and it turned out to be that I was overdosing my ferts. I resolved the issue with a 50% water change, and cutting my doses by half. 

Usually brown algae just means a problem with the water, most of the time it works it's way out when the problem is fixed.


----------

